# Trivia 9/22



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2018)

trivia 9/22
DID YOU KNOW...
The modern UFO era began in 1947 when pilot Kenneth Arnold  reported seeing
nine disc-shaped objects flying over Mt. Rainer, Washington. A  reporter
labeled them "flying saucers," and the term entered  mainstream
consciousness.


1. What battle formation were the Spartans renowned  for?
(Hint; begins with ‘P’)
2. Name That Flick ...
2000 movie with Richard Gere and Mary Beth Hurt, about an  older man falling
in love with a dying, younger woman...
3. To settle a debt is often described as "weighing in" with  the goods or
money owed. This phrase comes from the world of sport, but  which sport in
particular?
4. What are the winds that occur on the eastern slopes of the  Rockies
called?
5. There are three locations of 'Cleopatra's needles'. One is  in London, one 
in New York City. The other is in...
  a. - Paris
  b. - Cairo
  c. - Istanbul
  d. - There are only two Needles.
6. According to the children's nursery rhyme, how long did  Solomon Grundy 
live?
7. The Hall & Oates song, ‘She’s a Maniac’, comes off what  movie soundtrack ?
8.Whose rule was the Spanish Armada launched to  overthrow?
  a. - Elizabeth I
  b. - Mary I
  c. - Henry VIII
  d. - Oliver Cromwell


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Netherlands' crime rate is so high, it built fourteen new  jails in each
of the last three years.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Phalanx
2. Autumn In New York
3. Horse Racing
4. Chinook
5. - a
6. Six Days
7. ‘Flashdance’
8. - a

CRAP !!
The Netherlands ' crime rate is so low, it imports criminals  to fill jails.
The Netherlands has enjoyed a steady drop in crime since 2004,  and has
become so safe that it has closed down one prison after  another-19 prisons
shut down in 2014 alone.  To help mitigate the job losses that  this has
created, the Country has taken to importing prisoners from  other countries,
such as bringing in 240 prisoners from Norway in 2015.


----------

